# FAs, how often do you check out the Paysite Board?



## Cors (Jul 28, 2009)

Just curious. 

The poll is anonymous.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 28, 2009)

I go by the "New Posts" up top, so I don't visit the board itself so much as look at the threads that catch my eye.

I do look at a whole bunch of paysite threads at least twice daily, though; I keep up with my favourite models and sites, and I look at the photography- that last one being particularly important because I'd really like to become more involved in it as a job- both photography for models on here and portraiture and studio stuff in my own life.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jul 28, 2009)

Occasionally these days.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jul 28, 2009)

I don't check it anymore because I don't have internet service at home anymore.


----------



## Emma (Jul 28, 2009)

I rarely look at it as I find it all a bit boring and samey now.


----------



## rollhandler (Jul 28, 2009)

By occasionally I mean only once or twice have I ever been there.
Rollhandler


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 28, 2009)

Interesting how the Poll results seem to have an almost Hourglass shape


----------



## wrench13 (Jul 29, 2009)

Um, can't talk....... checking out paysite....


Of course the poll will show that no one goes every day - in fact never! And that is why the paysite board is head and shoulders above the other other boards in number of views; in fact is it twice as popular as the next most viewed board and allmost three times as popular as the main board ( which no doubt pisses off a certain segment of the populaton here no end).


----------



## Tau (Jul 29, 2009)

I check it out often - particularly if any of my favourite models have posted .


----------



## Melian (Jul 29, 2009)

If I see one of my favourite models appear in the "new posts" section, I will take a look.


----------



## Emma (Jul 30, 2009)

wrench13 said:


> Um, can't talk....... checking out paysite....
> 
> 
> Of course the poll will show that no one goes every day - in fact never! And that is why the paysite board is head and shoulders above the other other boards in number of views; in fact is it twice as popular as the next most viewed board and allmost three times as popular as the main board ( which no doubt pisses off a certain segment of the populaton here no end).



I think a lot of people who view the paysite board constantly don't really contribute to the rest of the site. Obviously there will be people that do, but I think most don't.


----------



## pjbbwlvr (Jul 30, 2009)

I check a few times a day, LOL! But yesterday was a special treat with the fully explicit nude shot Ms Curvy Nurse posted of her fabulous bod. The thread lasted for about 2 hours until management deleted it, LOL!!


----------



## katorade (Jul 30, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> I go by the "New Posts" up top, so I don't visit the board itself so much as look at the threads that catch my eye.
> 
> I do look at a whole bunch of paysite threads at least twice daily, though; I keep up with my favourite models and sites, and I look at the photography- that last one being particularly important because I'd really like to become more involved in it as a job- both photography for models on here and portraiture and studio stuff in my own life.



Beej just reads it for the articles.


----------



## kioewen (Jul 30, 2009)

Never.

It's all porn, right?

No interest, thanks.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jul 30, 2009)

kioewen said:


> Never.
> 
> It's all porn, right?
> 
> No interest, thanks.



Well, some things are porn, I guess, but other things are more erotica. Some are pretty innocent, well, innocent compared to porn. I am no expert really, 'cause there's only one paysite I follow.


----------



## verucassault (Mar 9, 2010)

LIARS, the lot of you..haha just kidding mostly

its like the lounge 10 viewing
fa ffa 5 viewing
BBW 7 viewing
Paysite 235 viewing

it's erm interesting


----------



## Cors (Mar 9, 2010)

A lot of the Paysite Board viewers don't venture into the other boards.


----------



## verucassault (Mar 9, 2010)

Cors said:


> A lot of the Paysite Board viewers don't venture into the other boards.



i know, that is what the numbers imply. i was searching for a thread that addressed "unbalanced" participation in the paysite board. this was one of the first result. so i replied in jest


----------



## The Orange Mage (Mar 9, 2010)

I check it a whole lot less lately. I feel like I've seen everything, unless a new paysite girl shows up who is very big or very interestingly shaped or something.


----------



## StarWitness (Mar 9, 2010)

I tend to browse Dims by checking out New Posts, and I'll check out a Paysite Board link occasionally; there are a few models that I think are really pretty, so I'll check them out sometimes, but usually it's because a thread title grabs my attention ("Oh man, how exactly does blubber cascade? I MUST KNOW!" *click*)


----------



## bmann0413 (Mar 10, 2010)

Occasionally. I don't really see the point in going to the board everyday.


----------



## vermillion (Mar 10, 2010)

i lurk this whole damn site all the time...
i just rarely post anywhere else except the paysite board


----------



## chicken legs (Mar 10, 2010)

Whenever I come to the site, I just can't resist taking a peak, and lately I felt saucy enough to leave comments.


----------



## Rasputin (Mar 10, 2010)

It'd be like starving in a well stocked kitchen, of course I look. Considering the ratio to total models to models I pay attention to and the steady, yet not daily rate that new content is provided it's not worth looking more than one or two times a week.

And aside from compliments there isn't really any discussion to keep up with either.


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 10, 2010)

Every damn day.

Hell it seems like the only completely peaceful board there is these days.

I know a lot of the web models personally and love seeing their updates and how well they are doing.


----------



## bmann0413 (Mar 11, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> Every damn day.
> 
> Hell it seems like the only completely peaceful board there is these days.
> 
> I know a lot of the web models personally and love seeing their updates and how well they are doing.



But wouldn't it make more sense to just ask them how they're doing through a PM?

I dunno, maybe I'm just thinking about it too hard.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Mar 11, 2010)

i don't check it often, and i'll click away completely if there isn't an update from Ivy, VioletJames, and/or KellieKay.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 11, 2010)

I check it quite often. I always look for candigodiva, Ivy/Violet, Tiffany Cushinberry, Vermillion, BBWGwen, Supathickmami, Plump Princess, etc. Does this mean I'm addicted to it?


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 12, 2010)

bmann0413 said:


> But wouldn't it make more sense to just ask them how they're doing through a PM?
> 
> I dunno, maybe I'm just thinking about it too hard.



I ask how they're doing in PM's, Facebook and AIM....I should have said I check on their SITES to see how the sites are doing. My bad


----------



## Nutty (Mar 14, 2010)

Every time i log in i check the paysite forum thing to see what is new/sexy today.


----------



## marlowegarp (Mar 15, 2010)

It is a kind of DMZ from the healthy barfight that is the rest of Dims...


----------



## balletguy (Apr 20, 2010)

every now and again


----------



## GTAFA (Apr 20, 2010)

marlowegarp said:


> It is a kind of DMZ from the healthy barfight that is the rest of Dims...


I love the choice of words (DMZ? when was the last time i heard that expression...?  )

....But not always. There was a bit of a tiff on one of the threads just the other day. But that's rare I guess.


----------



## Nutty (Apr 20, 2010)

Everytime I log in I check it. Guilty :blush:


----------



## Russ2d (Apr 26, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> Every damn day.
> 
> *Hell it seems like the only completely peaceful board there is these days.*
> 
> I know a lot of the web models personally and love seeing their updates and how well they are doing.




Exactly, I usually only check the paysite board and erotic weight gain board because the others areas are haunted by a few miserable jack asses. If those boards disappeared I would leave Dims.


----------

